# Bet 365 has Blocked my account without reasoning and information



## vivek kanwat (Sep 22, 2013)

intI
in I want to convey this message and make a request to Sir mr. Peter coates as i am having a very much respect for him. Sir, I am a member of bet 365 and my username is vivek007365.Now on 20 sep. My login was blocked by your team without any reasoning and intimation.I was unable to login into my account since then.I am a indian and i am playing regularly and depositing regularly with your site.I have deposited over 7 lakh INR since my joining from october 2012.Bet 365 is the best site i must say. My login was blocked because i have asked for loyalty bonus as i have not got that since over 5 months on review on wednesdays.what wrong i have done?Reply didnt came for several hours so forced me to send several mails .Why this descrimination as i m a indian. Plz unblock my account sir.


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, I will send email to bet365 and ask, I have never had problem with them and I am using them from 4 years.  You must have done something wrong, they cant ban you just for asking. I hope to get reply from bet365 by tommorow.


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 22, 2013)

You can contact the live support, Not only be emails. I am waiting to connect with representative now.


----------



## vivek kanwat (Sep 22, 2013)

admin said:


> Welcome to the forum, I will send email to bet365 and ask, I have never had problem with them and I am using them from 4 years.  You must have done something wrong, they cant ban you just for asking. I hope to get reply from bet365 by tommorow.




Thanks for the concern...i agree they are the best in the business.But in this matter may be i have sended excessive e mails regarding loyalty bonus but i have told them to call me from your manager or supervisor but they refused  and as they didn't reply to my mails also  .It can only be the reason that done by me in a rush of blood at that time.But they can atleast contact me or talked me once but i have not been intimated even once ...still not ..atleast by them .They are not even telling the reason to me...just they are telling your account is suspended and under review and time frame we don't know.They have called me because i have contacted many platforms about this issue .I have requested them that plz open my account  and i don't need any bonuses.But they are not replying anything.


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, they get this as spamming, if you send them emails about th same thing to every department. The important is do you have money in your account ? And I agree they are among the best, but Betfair has better odds. As you bet against other people, especially on the outsiders. You get huge odds on outsiders, and in play betting.


----------



## vivek kanwat (Sep 22, 2013)

I





admin said:


> You can contact the live support, Not only be emails. I am waiting to connect with representative now.


 
I have talked with them 2-3 times but they have got the same answers..my  account is under review ,they don't know anything more than that .They refused to give to the manager or supervisor.


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 22, 2013)

They dont want to discuss with me, they say they can only with the owner of the account.


----------



## vivek kanwat (Sep 22, 2013)

admin said:


> Well, they get this as spamming, if you send them emails about th same thing to every department. The important is do you have money in your account ? And I agree they are among the best, but Betfair has better odds. As you bet against other people, especially on the outsiders. You get huge odds on outsiders, and in play betting.



I will try that.Actually i didn't understand their market .They also don't offer to bet in INR


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 22, 2013)

Well they have back and lay. If you law Manchester united vs Arsenal this means you need arsenal or draw to win the bet. back is the same like in normal bookmakers. Also betfair takes 5% commission on winning bets, but with the odds you can get there that is nothing, you will still win more than in any other bookmaker..


----------



## vivek kanwat (Sep 22, 2013)

admin said:


> They dont want to discuss with me, they say they can only with the owner of the account.



They don't want to discuss with the owner even...let it be...i will handle this....by tomorrow my account will get  reopen...that i am assured.I will let you know.You are a helpful administrator .Through this i am glad i have met you.I am vivek from India.


----------



## vivek kanwat (Sep 22, 2013)

admin said:


> Well they have back and lay. If you law Manchester united vs Arsenal this means you need arsenal or draw to win the bet. back is the same like in normal bookmakers. Also betfair takes 5% commission on winning bets, but with the odds you can get there that is nothing, you will still win more than in any other bookmaker..


One of my friend has suggested me .now i will definitely try that.


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 22, 2013)

I am Hristo. From Bulgaria. Hope to see you here more often.


----------



## vivek kanwat (Sep 22, 2013)

admin said:


> Well they have back and lay. If you law Manchester united vs Arsenal this means you need arsenal or draw to win the bet. back is the same like in normal bookmakers. Also betfair takes 5% commission on winning bets, but with the odds you can get there that is nothing, you will still win more than in any other bookmaker..


One of my friend has suggested me .now i will definitely try that.





admin said:


> I am Hristo. From Bulgaria. Hope to see you here more often.


definitely...i will tell you the winning teams


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 22, 2013)

Great, I will go to watch a movie and I expect winning bets from you soon 
See you soon.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 23, 2013)

vivek kanwat said:


> Thanks for the concern...i agree they are the best in the business.But in this matter may be i have sended *excessive e mails* regarding loyalty bonus but i have told them to call me from your manager or supervisor but they refused  and as they didn't reply to my mails also  .It can only be the reason that done by me in a rush of blood at that time.But they can atleast contact me or talked me once but i have not been intimated even once ...still not ..atleast by them .They are not even telling the reason to me...just they are telling your account is suspended and under review and time frame we don't know.They have called me because i have contacted many platforms about this issue .I have requested them that plz open my account  and i don't need any bonuses.But they are not replying anything.



excessive e mails, here is the reason. Maybe if you also acted rude in those "excessive e mails" it helped for the ban.


----------



## Rod Collins (Sep 23, 2013)

Having been playing and reviewing casinos for over 6 years, there is usually a chain of command and routine players should go through when having issues. Remember the saying, you  catch more flies with honey than with vinegar. I think many players feel they get stiffed by the casino but many times it is because they do not clearly understand the terms and conditions of the casino. 

I am not saying there are not roguish casinos out there, but when you have an issue the first thing is to contact support with the problem. If that does not work, if you know from what page you originally signed up from, you can try contacting the affiliate, in many cases they will have some leverage. If that fails you can try posting on some of the affiliate forums such as GPWA or CAP, many times the affiliate managers are watching out for issues on those forums.

Make sure you address the issue directly and try not to be to harsh, I know it can be frustrating but being patient and reasonable works wonders.


----------



## peleus (Jan 26, 2014)

I got my account blocked once by Bet365. Took a week to get activated but they never really gave me a reason. Sighs*


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2014)

peleus said:


> I got my account blocked once by Bet365. Took a week to get activated but they never really gave me a reason. Sighs*


 sometimes they just do block for no reasons and later on they activate it back, happened to me once as well


----------



## steveharris (Jan 30, 2014)

Yvette said:


> sometimes they just do block for no reasons and later on they activate it back, happened to me once as well


So this site has a poor customer service?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 30, 2014)

steveharris said:


> So this site has a poor customer service?


i would say- not one of the best, but still they unblocked it after all


----------



## betvocat (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet365 have done the maximum bet on football 2 Euro


----------



## peleus (Feb 9, 2014)

Has it been changed recently? I can't find any article about this.


----------



## ivandko (Feb 2, 2016)

19.11.2015 I made a deposit and made some betting. My bets were winning.

Then I noticed that I made a mistake in my address during registration. There was Norway instead of Ukraine. The wrong thing in the address was only the country name because other address details were Ukrainian – postal code, city, street.

So,  I corrected the address details to my valid Ukrainian address. My new valid address was confirmed by bet365 to my e-mail. Then my account was suspended and I was requested to go through verification by getting Postal verification code (PVC) which was sent to my postal address. Bet365 support stated that PVC was sent to my first registration address in Norway! In response I explained once more that there was no place in Norway with the address containing the name of a city in Ukraine, Ukrainian name of the street and to crown it all Ukrainian postal code! All my attempts to explain to them the problem had no result.They just stole me my money


----------



## Koitk (Feb 12, 2016)

yes, but it is frustrating for the customers knowing your account can be blocked


----------

